# Warning about the new snow joe 100 volt 2 stage 24"...



## JHsnowcat (Dec 26, 2021)

Back in October, I bought a battery powered 100 volt Snow Joe. I had to replace a lemon of an Ariens 2015 Deluxe 28", which had compression issues. I thought: "Yay! Finally- no more clogged carburetors, worrying about bad fuel, spark plugs, etc..! Did a lot of research. First storm of the season: (about 4.5 inches) medium density snow. The Joe had plenty of power, it was lighter, easy to handle, and quieter. I was lovin' it! Did the whole driveway in one charge. Took a break for lunch and to top off the batteries before tackling the deck- which had some deeper areas where I had shoveled the edge of the metal roof. The snow was not level, and the Joe was tilting as I attempted to shave the mound of snow down a little at a time. All of a sudden, I lost both forward and reverse gears. Upon closer inspection, the manufacturer had not put some sort of (spacer?) to keep the wheel axle from drifting from side to side. the wheel had rubbed against the side of the chassis, causing significant resistance as the Joe was in motion, thereby causing the drive gears to break. This was the first time I used it, folks. Luckily, Home Depot where I bought it gives 90 days to bring it back, as opposed to 30 days for gas powered units. They took it back with no issues, but I was very disappointed with Snow Joe. That easily could have been prevented with a couple of parts added to the wheel shaft. Great product... but don't buy it unless they correct that major problem. If you see one on a store display you could easily check to see if it will have the same issue by moving the unit from side to side and/or giving a few pushes with your foot to see if you can get the wheel to touch either side of the unit. I just wanted to stop this from happening to anyone else if possible. Thank you, and happy blowing!


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Of all the things can be electric or battery powered, snowblowers are at the bottom of my list.


----------

